# The 2021 Annual Lunacy Challenge



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

Welcome to the 3rd '_Annual Lunacy Challenge_'. This challenge is not intended to replace any of the 3 current monthly challenges. They are fine tests of cycling consistency throughout the whole year and I encourage you to attempt any (or all!) of them if you feel able to. This is something different, which you might find interesting. Please read on...

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying rides.

PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD *

1. *Choose a target distance*, for example 100 miles, but it can be *any imperial or metric distance which will be challenging for you to complete thirteen times in a calendar year*.

2. The distance is a *daily* distance, not a '_ride_' distance, where a day is defined as _'from getting up to going to bed' _(which covers night rides which go beyond midnight)_._ This means that you can add up two or more rides in one day to count towards your target distance and therefore allows, for example, two commuting rides to be added to reach a target. The idea of this is to make achieving longer distances a more realistic proposition for many people who struggle to find enough spare time for individual long rides.

3. *Each time you complete a day's riding which meets or exceeds your target distance, post in the challenge thread*, stating your target and how many times you've met it at the top and then listing each ride which meets your target below. The post should ideally include details of the rides completed including how far, a list of points on each route, perhaps the elevation gain, and a link to the route(s) if you recorded it/them. The idea of these details is to maintain everyone's interest in where people are riding, as well as their progress towards their goal.

4. *Chat about rides, etc. goes in the associated chatzone thread, located HERE*. Please don't post anything other than lists of your rides in the challenge thread.

5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen longest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth longest ride is your actual achievement for the year. *NB If you keep cranking out rides exactly hitting your target, you would struggle to exceed it later in the year. For example if your first 10 rides were exactly 100 miles, you would have to do another 13 rides of 101 miles to increase your lunacy challenge achievement to 101 miles! If you like the idea of trying to beat your target, it is always worth adding at least a few miles/kms to as many of your long rides as possible throughout the year. In that respect, every duplicated ride distance is 'wasted', although each will qualify for the basic challenge that you set yourself.

6. Since the only rules are to state a target distance and complete it thirteen times, *anyone can join at any point during the year* where there are sufficient days left to complete. It also means that an unavoidable break for illness, injury, childbirth, pressure of work, mojo-loss, freak weather conditions, [insert applicable excuse/reason here] would not bring your challenge to an abrupt finish, unless that happened to be so late in the year that you would not have time to complete the challenge once you started riding again.

7. The following year, everyone who met their stated target can display the crescent moon '_Lunacy Challenge_' icon in their signature. Something like this:

View attachment 443792
View attachment 443792
Annual Lunacy 2019 (161 kms), 2020 (168 kms)

8. There are many ways of ‘gaming’ this challenge if all you want is a shiny, crescent moon in your signature. (Picking an easy target is the most obvious of those. Seeing how you’ve done in October and entering the challenge then by posting all your best rides is another.) *The spirit of the Lunacy Challenge, however, is to stretch yourself beyond whichever every-month-of-the-year challenge you can manage*, so your target should really be a distance which you are genuinely unlikely to complete in some or all of the winter months. This should be treated as an opportunity to choose a genuinely challenging target, avoid the hazards of winter, and enjoy a bit of support with it along the way.

Those are the guidelines. Stick as closely as you can to them, but this is supposed to be fun so tweak them to suit yourself. For example - If you only want to count single rides at the qualifying distance rather than daily totals, that is fine.

See you in the Chatzone!


----------



## steverob (5 Feb 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 65.20 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4738582885 - First half of ride, roads very wet but skies clear and optimistic they'd dry out. Second half of ride, torrential downpours, roads even wetter! Haven't been soaked through like this since RideLondon 2018.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire*


----------



## aferris2 (21 Feb 2021)

Target distance 60 km.

1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.


----------



## steverob (28 Feb 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 62.31 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4866533591 and https://www.strava.com/activities/4866724554 - Another jaunt out to Bicester (this time much drier), followed by a short ride with my wife, her first since recovering from injury, to take me to 100km.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
*2. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties*


----------



## aferris2 (21 Mar 2021)

Target distance 60 km.

1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
*2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.*


----------



## steverob (27 Mar 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 65.77 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5020530060 - A trip south and west, ending up just shy of Wallingford and the Thames before heading home. More detours due to road closures, so cut some extra bits off route to keep it at planned distance.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames*
2. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
3. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties


----------



## aferris2 (30 Mar 2021)

Target distance 60 km.

*3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m.*
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## steverob (18 Apr 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 63.12 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5149529320 - Rode east, through Hemel and Redbourn, skirting round St. Albans and Harpenden, climbing The Crong en route. Noticibly busier in terms of traffic than it has been for many months.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
2. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
*3. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic*
4. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties


----------



## aferris2 (20 Apr 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 4

3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m.
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
*4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.*
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## bluenotebob (7 May 2021)

Target distance – 84km
Rides so far - 1

*1. 7th May 2021* Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 86.85km


----------



## steverob (9 May 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 67.94 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5268916459 - VeloViewer tile hunting in and around Luton, which involved riding on some surfaces that maybe weren't best suited to a road bike. Even went through a ford for the first time - let's just say I was glad it was a warm day!
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces*
2. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
3. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
4. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
5. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties


----------



## aferris2 (11 May 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 5

3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m
5. *11 May 81.19 km Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 224m.*
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 May 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 1*

1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)


----------



## bluenotebob (27 May 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 2

*2. 27th May 2021* - *90.87km* Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 

1. 7th May 2021 - 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 May 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 2*

1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)


----------



## aferris2 (30 May 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 6

*6. 30 May 82.01 km Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, STock. 368m.*
3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m
5. 11 May 81.19 km Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 224m.
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## steverob (31 May 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 66.52 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5389047270 - Managed two entries in a month (just). Up to Newport Pagnell via MK's Redways, then back via Cranfield (the only university with its own airport as far as I know) and Woburn. Lots of suncream was needed!
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
*2. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn*
3. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
4. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
5. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
6. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jun 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 7

*7. 03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m*
6. 30 May 82.01 km Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, Stock. 368m.
3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m
5. 11 May 81.19 km Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 224m.
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## steverob (7 Jun 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 65.61 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5429388647 - Rode down to the Thames via Chequers and the Wycombe to Wooburn Green hill avoidance route, then across to Marlow before taking some new slightly lumpier roads to get back home.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
2. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn
3. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
*4. 65.61 miles - 7th June - Mildly lumpy ride to Wycombe and Marlow*
5. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
6. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
7. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.


----------



## steverob (26 Jun 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 62.18 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5533253582 - Originally planned only a 55 mile undulating route, but managed to extend it up to a 100km (just), partially because I kept getting lost in Milton Keynes, other times doing it slightly more deliberately.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
2. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn
3. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
4. 65.61 miles - 7th June - Mildly lumpy ride to Wycombe and Marlow
5. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
6. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
7. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties
*8. 62.18 miles - 26th June - Extended ride by getting lost in Milton Keynes*


----------



## bluenotebob (30 Jun 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 3

*3. 30th June 2021* – *91.70km *Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

2. 27th May 2021 - 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

1. 7th May 2021 - 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jul 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jul 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 3*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2021)

Target distance: 100 km
Qualifying rides: 1

1. July 1st - 106 km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness for 2/3 ride] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Dawlish, Exeter, Crediton.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jul 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 4*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
*4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)*


----------



## bluenotebob (9 Jul 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 4

*4. 9th July 2021 *–* 93.47km* Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotaie – Ploërmel – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Home

3. 30th June 2021 – 91.70km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné –Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

2. 27th May 2021 – 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

1. 7th May 2021 – 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2021)

Target distance: 100 km
Qualifying rides: 2

2. July 10th - 162 km [singlespeed]. Garforth, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Cawood, Snaith, Norton, Hillam, Kippax, Garforth.
1. July 1st - 106 km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness for 2/3 ride] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Dawlish, Exeter, Crediton.


----------



## steverob (17 Jul 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 73.43 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5642014438 - Longest ride for two years and by far the hottest in who knows how long. Tour of south Northamptonshire villages, then back via Milton Keynes.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 73.43 miles - 17th July - Long and very hot tour around south Northants and MK*
2. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
3. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn
4. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
5. 65.61 miles - 7th June - Mildly lumpy ride to Wycombe and Marlow
6. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
7. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
8. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties
9. 62.18 miles - 26th June - Extended ride by getting lost in Milton Keynes


----------



## aferris2 (18 Jul 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 8

7. 03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m
6. 30 May 82.01 km Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, Stock. 368m.
3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m
5. 11 May 81.19 km Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 224m.
*8. 18 Jul 81.18 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock, Billericay. 494 m.*
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Jul 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 5*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
*5.** July 24th - 161km / 2,580m** (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)*
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)


----------



## bluenotebob (29 Jul 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 5

*5. 29th July 2021 *–* 105.45km *Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return

4. 9th July 2021 – 93.47km Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotaie – Ploërmel – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Home

3. 30th June 2021 – 91.70km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné –Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

2. 27th May 2021 – 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

1. 7th May 2021 – 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Aug 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 6*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
*6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)*


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Aug 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 7*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
*7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)*
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Aug 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 8*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
*8. **August 10th - 165km / 2,730m** (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)*
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Aug 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 9*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
8. August 10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
*9. **August 12th - 152km / 2,760m** (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh)*
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## aferris2 (15 Aug 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 9

7. 03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m
6. 30 May 82.01 km Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, Stock. 368m.
3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m
5. 11 May 81.19 km Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 224m.
8. 18 Jul 81.18 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock, Billericay. 494 m.
*9. 15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m.*
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## steverob (15 Aug 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 76.39 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5797998962 - The third attempt at doing my planned route out to Towcester and this time I completed it! No major climbs but very little flat either.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 76.39 miles - 15th August - Twice postponed ride to Towcester finally done*
2. 73.43 miles - 17th July - Long and very hot tour around south Northants and MK
3. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
4. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn
5. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
6. 65.61 miles - 7th June - Mildly lumpy ride to Wycombe and Marlow
7. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
8. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
9. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties
10. 62.18 miles - 26th June - Extended ride by getting lost in Milton Keynes


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Aug 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 10*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
*10. August 16th - 166km / 2,870m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Foxup)*
8. August 10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
9. August 12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh)
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Aug 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 6

5. 29th July 2021 – 105.45km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return

4. 9th July 2021 – 93.47km Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotaie – Ploërmel – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Home

3. 30th June 2021 – 91.70km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné –Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

*6. 19th August 2021 – 90.88km* Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc - and return

2. 27th May 2021 – 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

1. 7th May 2021 – 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Aug 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 11*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
10. August 16th - 166km / 2,870m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Foxup)
8. August 10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)
*11. **August 19th - 162km / 2,450m** (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)*
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
9. August 12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh)
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Aug 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 7

5. 29th July 2021 – 105.45km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return

7.* 22nd August 2021 – 93.55km *Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Evriguet – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (lunch) – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

4. 9th July 2021 – 93.47km Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotaie – Ploërmel – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Home

3. 30th June 2021 – 91.70km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné –Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

6. 19th August 2021 – 90.88km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc - and return

2. 27th May 2021 – 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

1. 7th May 2021 – 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## steverob (22 Aug 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 65.80 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5833270692 - Etape Loch Ness 2021, first closed-road sportive since Covid began. Very enjoyable, even the big climb wasn’t that bad (distance includes ride to pens which were in a separate Strava activity).
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 76.39 miles - 15th August - Twice postponed ride to Towcester finally done
2. 73.43 miles - 17th July - Long and very hot tour around south Northants and MK
3. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
4. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn
*5. 65.80 miles - 22nd August - Etape Loch Ness 2021 sportive*
6. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
7. 65.61 miles - 7th June - Mildly lumpy ride to Wycombe and Marlow
8. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
9. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
10. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties
11. 62.18 miles - 26th June - Extended ride by getting lost in Milton Keynes


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Aug 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 12*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
10. August 16th - 166km / 2,870m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Foxup)
8. August 10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)
*12. August 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)*
11. August 19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
9. August 12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh)
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Aug 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Aug 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 13
COMPLETED*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
10. August 16th - 166km / 2,870m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Foxup)
8. August 10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)
12. August 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
11. August 19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
9. August 12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh)
*13. August 25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)*
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

Target distance: 100 km
Qualifying rides: 3

2. July 10th - 162 km [singlespeed]. Garforth, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Cawood, Snaith, Norton, Hillam, Kippax, Garforth.
3. August 23rd - 149 km. [Train], Clitheroe, Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Clitheroe, [No train home, so...], Padiham, Todmorden. 
1. July 1st - 106 km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness for 2/3 ride] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Dawlish, Exeter, Crediton.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Aug 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Aug 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 14
COMPLETED + 1*

3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
10. August 16th - 166km / 2,870m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Foxup)
8. August 10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)
12. August 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
*14. August 31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)*
11. August 19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
--------
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
9. August 12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh)
13. August 25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## aferris2 (9 Sep 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 10

7. 03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m
6. 30 May 82.01 km Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, Stock. 368m.
3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m
5. 11 May 81.19 km Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 224m.
8. 18 Jul 81.18 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock, Billericay. 494 m.
9. 15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m.
*10. 09 Sep 65.98 km Strava  South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 422m.*
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Sep 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 16
COMPLETED + 3*

16. September 9th - 223km / 880m (Scunthorpe, Big Flat Bit, Wells-next-the-Sea)
15. September 8th - 206km / 1,670m (Dales, Wetherby, York, Selby, Scunthorpe)
3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
10. August 16th - 166km / 2,870m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Foxup)
8. August 10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)
12. August 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
*14. August 31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)*
11. August 19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
-------- (12 x 100 miles above)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
9. August 12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh)
13. August 25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2021)

Target distance: 100 km
Qualifying rides: 4

4. September 11th - 168 km [singlespeed]. York, Howden, Ellerker, Humber bridge, Barton, Humber bridge, Hotham, Stamford Bridge, York.
2. July 10th - 162 km [singlespeed]. Garforth, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Cawood, Snaith, Norton, Hillam, Kippax, Garforth.
3. August 23rd - 149 km. [Train], Clitheroe, Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Clitheroe, [No train home, so...], Padiham, Todmorden. 
1. July 1st - 106 km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness for 2/3 ride] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Dawlish, Exeter, Crediton.


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Sep 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 8

5. 29th July 2021 – 105.45km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return

7. 22nd August 2021 – 93.55km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Evriguet – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (lunch) – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

4. 9th July 2021 – 93.47km Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotaie – Ploërmel – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Home

3. 30th June 2021 – 91.70km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné –Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

6. 19th August 2021 – 90.88km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc - and return

2. 27th May 2021 – 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

1. 7th May 2021 – 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

*8. 16th September 2021 – 86.15km* Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Sep 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

Rides so far: 6

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.

*15-September-2021:* Clockwise around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Wollaston, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Ebreywood, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 68.15 miles at 13.2 mph average.


----------



## steverob (18 Sep 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km). Also have 65 miles set as an optional "stretch" goal.
*Today's ride:* 73.17 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/5980265108 - Surprisingly warm ride to, through, round and back from Oxford. Ample opportunities to use cyclepaths to avoid main roads, all gratefully taken.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 76.39 miles - 15th August - Twice postponed ride to Towcester finally done
2. 73.43 miles - 17th July - Long and very hot tour around south Northants and MK
*3. 73.17 miles - 18th September - To, through, round and back from Oxford*
4. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
5. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn
6. 65.80 miles - 22nd August - Etape Loch Ness 2021 sportive
7. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
8. 65.61 miles - 7th June - Mildly lumpy ride to Wycombe and Marlow
9. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
10. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
11. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties
12. 62.18 miles - 26th June - Extended ride by getting lost in Milton Keynes


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Sep 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 18
COMPLETED + 5
Actual Lunacy achieved 100 miles

17. September 17th - 233km / 1,260m (Wells-next-the-Sea, Fens, Wolds, Scunthorpe)*
16. September 9th - 223km / 880m (Scunthorpe, Big Flat Bit, Wells-next-the-Sea)
15. September 8th - 206km / 1,670m (Dales, Wetherby, York, Selby, Scunthorpe)
*18. September 18th - 202km / 1,830m (Scunthorpe, Selby, York, Greenhow, Littondale)*
3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
10. August 16th - 166km / 2,870m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Foxup)
8. August 10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)
12. August 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
14. August 31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)
11. August 19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
9. August 12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh)
13. August 25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Sep 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

Rides so far: 7

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.

*15-September-2021:* Clockwise around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Wollaston, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Ebreywood, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 68.15 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*20-September-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury. Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  70.4 miles at 14.3 mph average.


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Sep 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 9

*9. 22nd September 2021 – 108.49km* Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return (with a detour to Montertelot)

5. 29th July 2021 – 105.45km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return

7. 22nd August 2021 – 93.55km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Evriguet – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (lunch) – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

4. 9th July 2021 – 93.47km Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotaie – Ploërmel – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Home

3. 30th June 2021 – 91.70km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné –Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

6. 19th August 2021 – 90.88km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc - and return

2. 27th May 2021 – 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

1. 7th May 2021 – 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

8. 16th September 2021 – 86.15km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return


----------



## bluenotebob (23 Sep 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 10

9. 22nd September 2021 – 108.49km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return (with a detour to Montertelot)

5. 29th July 2021 – 105.45km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return

7. 22nd August 2021 – 93.55km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Evriguet – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (lunch) – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

4. 9th July 2021 – 93.47km Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotaie – Ploërmel – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Home

3. 30th June 2021 – 91.70km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné –Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

*10. 23rd September 2021 – 90.95km* Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (town centre) – Malestroit (riverside) – Pont de Bagotais – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron

6. 19th August 2021 – 90.88km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc - and return

2. 27th May 2021 – 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

1. 7th May 2021 – 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

8. 16th September 2021 – 86.15km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

Rides so far: 8

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.

*15-September-2021:* Clockwise around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Wollaston, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Ebreywood, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 68.15 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*20-September-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury. Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  70.4 miles at 14.3 mph average.

*24-September-2021: *To Ludlow and back. Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Gretton, Wall under Heywood, Harton, Westhope, Seifton Batch, Culmington, Bromfield, Priors Halton, Ludlow, Lower Hayton, Peaton, Broncroft, Broadstone, Wilderhope, Longville in the Dale, Maypole Bank, Kenley, Broomcroft, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop, Condover and home. Ride Report. 66.77 miles at 12.8 mph average.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

Target distance: 100 km
Qualifying rides: 5

4. September 11th - 168 km [singlespeed]. York, Howden, Ellerker, Humber bridge, Barton, Humber bridge, Hotham, Stamford Bridge, York.
2. July 10th - 162 km [singlespeed]. Garforth, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Cawood, Snaith, Norton, Hillam, Kippax, Garforth.
3. August 23rd - 149 km. [Train], Clitheroe, Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Clitheroe, [No train home, so...], Padiham, Todmorden. 
1. July 1st - 106 km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness for 2/3 ride] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Dawlish, Exeter, Crediton.
5. September 26th - 100 km. Todmorden, Walsden, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Rd, Sabden, Simonstone Rd ; [Loop for Lunacy climbing challenge...] Wall Green, Padiham Heights, Higham, Sabden Fold, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Roughlee, Blacko, Wheathead Ln, Roughlee, Newchurch-i-P, Barley, Downham, Worston, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Padiham Heights, Wall Green [end of Lunacy climbing loop]; Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, Todmorden.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Oct 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

Rides so far: 9

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.

*15-September-2021:* Clockwise around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Wollaston, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Ebreywood, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 68.15 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*20-September-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury. Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  70.4 miles at 14.3 mph average.

*24-September-2021: *To Ludlow and back. Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Gretton, Wall under Heywood, Harton, Westhope, Seifton Batch, Culmington, Bromfield, Priors Halton, Ludlow, Lower Hayton, Peaton, Broncroft, Broadstone, Wilderhope, Longville in the Dale, Maypole Bank, Kenley, Broomcroft, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop, Condover and home. Ride Report. 66.77 miles at 12.8 mph average. 

*6-October-2021: * Clockwise around Shrewsbury (just for a change ): Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.06 miles, 13.4 mph average.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2021)

Target distance: 100 km
Qualifying rides: 6

4. September 11th - 168 km [singlespeed]. York, Howden, Ellerker, Humber bridge, Barton, Humber bridge, Hotham, Stamford Bridge, York.

2. July 10th - 162 km [singlespeed]. Garforth, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Cawood, Snaith, Norton, Hillam, Kippax, Garforth.

3. August 23rd - 149 km. [Train], Clitheroe, Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Clitheroe, [No train home, so...], Padiham, Todmorden.

1. July 1st - 106 km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness for 2/3 ride] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Dawlish, Exeter, Crediton.

5. September 26th - 100 km. Todmorden, Walsden, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Rd, Sabden, Simonstone Rd ; [Loop for Lunacy climbing challenge...] Wall Green, Padiham Heights, Higham, Sabden Fold, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Roughlee, Blacko, Wheathead Ln, Roughlee, Newchurch-i-P, Barley, Downham, Worston, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Padiham Heights, Wall Green [end of Lunacy climbing loop]; Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, Todmorden.

6. October 8th - 100km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness. Changes to July 1st route] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Starcross, Exeter, Crediton.


----------



## steverob (9 Oct 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km) - *COMPLETED*
*New stretch goal:* 65 miles
*Today's ride:* 65.98 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/6087894600 - Lunacy achieved (now targetting the stretch goal)! Went out to do a few hills but put them all in the first half of my ride and kept the second half mainly flat.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 76.39 miles - 15th August - Twice postponed ride to Towcester finally done
2. 73.43 miles - 17th July - Long and very hot tour around south Northants and MK
3. 73.17 miles - 18th September - To, through, round and back from Oxford
4. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
5. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn
*6. 65.98 miles - 9th October - First half hilly, second half flat to achieve the target*
7. 65.80 miles - 22nd August - Etape Loch Ness 2021 sportive
8. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
9. 65.61 miles - 7th June - Mildly lumpy ride to Wycombe and Marlow
10. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
11. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
12. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties
13. 62.18 miles - 26th June - Extended ride by getting lost in Milton Keynes


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2021)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 19
COMPLETED + 6
Actual Lunacy achieved 100 miles*

17. September 17th - 233km / 1,260m (Wells-next-the-Sea, Fens, Wolds, Scunthorpe)
16. September 9th - 223km / 880m (Scunthorpe, Big Flat Bit, Wells-next-the-Sea)
*19. October 11th - 216km / 4,070m (C2C: Whitehaven to Sunderland)*
15. September 8th - 206km / 1,670m (Dales, Wetherby, York, Selby, Scunthorpe)
18. September 18th - 202km / 1,830m (Scunthorpe, Selby, York, Greenhow, Littondale)
3. July 1st - 177km / 2,680m ('Withnail and I' phone box, then round Ullswater)
1. May 14th - 175km / 2,720m (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal, Wrayton)
2. May 27th - 168km / 3,000m (Great Dun Fell from home and back)
10. August 16th - 166km / 2,870m (Ilkley, Norwood Edge, Hartwith Bank, Greenhow Hill, Foxup)
8. August 10th - 165km / 2,730m (Ribblehead, Masham, Pateley Bridge, Nought Bank Rd. Cracoe)
12. August 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Bowland Knotts)
14. August 31st - 162km / 2,730m (Airton, Greenhow Hill, Trapping Hill, Leyburn, Newby Head)
11. August 19th - 162km / 2,450m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Tebay, Kendal, Arnside, Keasden)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5. July 24th - 161km / 2,580m (Wensleydale, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
7. August 4th - 161km / 2,300m (Ribblehead, Westmorland Dales loop, Sedbergh, Hornby)
4. July 8th - 152km / 3,100m (Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Leyburn, Park Rash, Malham Tarn, Settle)
9. August 12th - 152km / 2,760m (Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Tommy Road, Sedbergh)
13. August 25th - 151km / 2,760m (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
6. August 2nd - 150km / 2,650m (Wigglesworth, Kidstones, Grinton, Swaledale, Buttertubs)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2021)

Target distance: 100 km
Qualifying rides: 7

4. September 11th - 168 km [singlespeed]. York, Howden, Ellerker, Humber bridge, Barton, Humber bridge, Hotham, Stamford Bridge, York.

2. July 10th - 162 km [singlespeed]. Garforth, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Cawood, Snaith, Norton, Hillam, Kippax, Garforth.

3. August 23rd - 149 km. [Train], Clitheroe, Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Clitheroe, [No train home, so...], Padiham, Todmorden.

1. July 1st - 106 km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness for 2/3 ride] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Dawlish, Exeter, Crediton.

7. October 12th - 102km. Crediton, Broadclyst, Feniton, Tipton St John, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Exe Valley Trail, Exeter, Crediton.

5. September 26th - 100 km. Todmorden, Walsden, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Rd, Sabden, Simonstone Rd ; [Loop for Lunacy climbing challenge...] Wall Green, Padiham Heights, Higham, Sabden Fold, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Roughlee, Blacko, Wheathead Ln, Roughlee, Newchurch-i-P, Barley, Downham, Worston, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Padiham Heights, Wall Green [end of Lunacy climbing loop]; Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, Todmorden.

6. October 8th - 100km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness. Changes to July 1st route] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Starcross, Exeter, Crediton.


----------



## aferris2 (13 Oct 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 11

7. 03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m
6. 30 May 82.01 km Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, Stock. 368m.
3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m
5. 11 May 81.19 km Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 224m.
8. 18 Jul 81.18 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock, Billericay. 494 m.
9. 15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m.
*11. 13 Oct 65.99 km Strava South Hanningfield,* *Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 436m*
10. 09 Sep 65.98 km Strava  South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 422m.
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Oct 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 11


9. 22nd September 2021 – 108.49km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return (with a detour to Montertelot)

5. 29th July 2021 – 105.45km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return

7. 22nd August 2021 – 93.55km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Evriguet – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (lunch) – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

4. 9th July 2021 – 93.47km Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotaie – Ploërmel – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Home

3. 30th June 2021 – 91.70km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné –Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

10. 23rd September 2021 – 90.95km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (town centre) – Malestroit (riverside) – Pont de Bagotais – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron

6. 19th August 2021 – 90.88km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc - and return

2. 27th May 2021 – 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

*11. 14th October 2021 – 90.67km* Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (V3/D149 junction) - and return

1. 7th May 2021 – 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

8. 16th September 2021 – 86.15km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

Target distance: 100 km
Qualifying rides: 8

4. September 11th - 168 km [singlespeed]. York, Howden, Ellerker, Humber bridge, Barton, Humber bridge, Hotham, Stamford Bridge, York.

2. July 10th - 162 km [singlespeed]. Garforth, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Cawood, Snaith, Norton, Hillam, Kippax, Garforth.

3. August 23rd - 149 km. [Train], Clitheroe, Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Clitheroe, [No train home, so...], Padiham, Todmorden.

1. July 1st - 106 km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness for 2/3 ride] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Dawlish, Exeter, Crediton.

7. October 12th - 102km. Crediton, Broadclyst, Feniton, Tipton St John, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Exe Valley Trail, Exeter, Crediton.

5. September 26th - 100 km. Todmorden, Walsden, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Rd, Sabden, Simonstone Rd ; [Loop for Lunacy climbing challenge...] Wall Green, Padiham Heights, Higham, Sabden Fold, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Roughlee, Blacko, Wheathead Ln, Roughlee, Newchurch-i-P, Barley, Downham, Worston, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Padiham Heights, Wall Green [end of Lunacy climbing loop]; Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, Todmorden.

6. October 8th - 100km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness. Changes to July 1st route] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Starcross, Exeter, Crediton.

8. October 16th - 100 km. Todmorden, Padiham Greenway, Read, Whalley, Chipping, Cow Ark, Waddington, Whalley, Read, Greenway, Tod.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

Rides so far: 10

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.

*15-September-2021:* Clockwise around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Wollaston, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Ebreywood, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 68.15 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*20-September-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury. Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  70.4 miles at 14.3 mph average.

*24-September-2021: *To Ludlow and back. Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Gretton, Wall under Heywood, Harton, Westhope, Seifton Batch, Culmington, Bromfield, Priors Halton, Ludlow, Lower Hayton, Peaton, Broncroft, Broadstone, Wilderhope, Longville in the Dale, Maypole Bank, Kenley, Broomcroft, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop, Condover and home. Ride Report. 66.77 miles at 12.8 mph average. 

*6-October-2021: * Clockwise around Shrewsbury (just for a change ): Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.06 miles, 13.4 mph average. 

*16-October-2021:* Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Kenley Common, Harley (almost), Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Poynton Green, Ebreywood, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Bicton, Calcott, Bicton Heath, Mousecroft, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.57 miles at 13.7 mph average.


----------



## steverob (24 Oct 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km) - *COMPLETED*
*New stretch goal:* 65 miles
*Today's ride:* 70.63 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/6160217540 - Ride down to Watlington and Wallingford (always get those two confused, so put them in the same ride!) with two crossings of the Thames and one new climb at Swyncombe.
-------------------------------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 76.39 miles - 15th August - Twice postponed ride to Towcester finally done
2. 73.43 miles - 17th July - Long and very hot tour around south Northants and MK
3. 73.17 miles - 18th September - To, through, round and back from Oxford
*4. 70.63 miles - 24th October - Watlington and Wallingford and over the Thames*
5. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
6. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn
7. 65.98 miles - 9th October - First half hilly, second half flat to achieve the target
8. 65.80 miles - 22nd August - Etape Loch Ness 2021 sportive
9. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
10. 65.61 miles - 7th June - Mildly lumpy ride to Wycombe and Marlow
11. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
12. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
13. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties
-------------------------------------------------
14. 62.18 miles - 26th June - Extended ride by getting lost in Milton Keynes


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Nov 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

Rides so far: 11

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.

*15-September-2021:* Clockwise around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Wollaston, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Ebreywood, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 68.15 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*20-September-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury. Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  70.4 miles at 14.3 mph average.

*24-September-2021: *To Ludlow and back. Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Gretton, Wall under Heywood, Harton, Westhope, Seifton Batch, Culmington, Bromfield, Priors Halton, Ludlow, Lower Hayton, Peaton, Broncroft, Broadstone, Wilderhope, Longville in the Dale, Maypole Bank, Kenley, Broomcroft, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop, Condover and home. Ride Report. 66.77 miles at 12.8 mph average. 

*6-October-2021: * Clockwise around Shrewsbury (just for a change ): Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.06 miles, 13.4 mph average. 

*16-October-2021:* Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Kenley Common, Harley (almost), Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Poynton Green, Ebreywood, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Bicton, Calcott, Bicton Heath, Mousecroft, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.57 miles at 13.7 mph average. 

*4-November-2021:* And another clockwise loop around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.5 miles at 12.2 mph average


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km)

Rides so far: 12

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.

*15-September-2021:* Clockwise around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Wollaston, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Ebreywood, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 68.15 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*20-September-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury. Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  70.4 miles at 14.3 mph average.

*24-September-2021: *To Ludlow and back. Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Gretton, Wall under Heywood, Harton, Westhope, Seifton Batch, Culmington, Bromfield, Priors Halton, Ludlow, Lower Hayton, Peaton, Broncroft, Broadstone, Wilderhope, Longville in the Dale, Maypole Bank, Kenley, Broomcroft, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop, Condover and home. Ride Report. 66.77 miles at 12.8 mph average. 

*6-October-2021: * Clockwise around Shrewsbury (just for a change ): Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.06 miles, 13.4 mph average. 

*16-October-2021:* Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Kenley Common, Harley (almost), Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Poynton Green, Ebreywood, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Bicton, Calcott, Bicton Heath, Mousecroft, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.57 miles at 13.7 mph average. 

*4-November-2021:* And another clockwise loop around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.5 miles at 12.2 mph average 

*8-November-2021:* Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Berriewood, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Rodington Heath, Somerwood, Ebury Hill, Astley, Hadnall, Sansaw Heath, Clive, Myddle, Fenemere, Walford Heath, Yeaton, Montford Bridge, Shelton, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.11 miles at 12.1 mph average.


----------



## aferris2 (9 Nov 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 12

7. 03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m
6. 30 May 82.01 km Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, Stock. 368m.
3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m
5. 11 May 81.19 km Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 224m.
8. 18 Jul 81.18 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock, Billericay. 494 m.
9. 15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m.
11. 13 Oct 65.99 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 436m
10. 09 Sep 65.98 km Strava  South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 422m.
12. *09 Nov 62.47 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Bicknacre, Writtle, Chelmsford, West Hanningfield. 369m.*
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## bluenotebob (9 Nov 2021)

Target distance – 84km

Rides so far – 12

9. 22nd September 2021 – 108.49km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return (with a detour to Montertelot)

5. 29th July 2021 – 105.45km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert - and return

7. 22nd August 2021 – 93.55km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Evriguet – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (lunch) – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

4. 9th July 2021 – 93.47km Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotaie – Ploërmel – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Home

3. 30th June 2021 – 91.70km Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Chateau Trô – la Ville Oger – Linho – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Penros – Josselin – l’Herbinaye – la Touche Carné –Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home

*12. 9th November 2021 – 91.47km* Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (V3/D149 junction +625m) – Malestroit – le Roc St André – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron

10. 23rd September 2021 – 90.95km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (town centre) – Malestroit (riverside) – Pont de Bagotais – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron

6. 19th August 2021 – 90.88km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc - and return

2. 27th May 2021 – 90.87km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes – St Launeuc – le Gué des Meules – Eréac – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

11. 14th October 2021 – 90.67km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (V3/D149 junction) - and return

1. 7th May 2021 – 86.85km Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – Eréac – le Gué des Meules – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home

8. 16th September 2021 – 86.15km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2021)

Target distance: 100 km
Qualifying rides: 9

4. September 11th - 168 km [singlespeed]. York, Howden, Ellerker, Humber bridge, Barton, Humber bridge, Hotham, Stamford Bridge, York.

2. July 10th - 162 km [singlespeed]. Garforth, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Cawood, Snaith, Norton, Hillam, Kippax, Garforth.

3. August 23rd - 149 km. [Train], Clitheroe, Waddington, Trough, Roeburndale, Wigglesworth, Clitheroe, [No train home, so...], Padiham, Todmorden.

9. November 13th - 108 km [singlespeed]. Garforth, Parlington Ln, Aberford, Thorp Arch, Aldwark toll bridge, Overton, York, Bishopthorpe (cafe), TPT to Riccall, Church Fenton, Aberford, Parlington, Garforth.

1. July 1st - 106 km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness for 2/3 ride] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Dawlish, Exeter, Crediton.

7. October 12th - 102km. Crediton, Broadclyst, Feniton, Tipton St John, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Exe Valley Trail, Exeter, Crediton.

5. September 26th - 100 km. Todmorden, Walsden, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Rd, Sabden, Simonstone Rd ; [Loop for Lunacy climbing challenge...] Wall Green, Padiham Heights, Higham, Sabden Fold, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Roughlee, Blacko, Wheathead Ln, Roughlee, Newchurch-i-P, Barley, Downham, Worston, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Padiham Heights, Wall Green [end of Lunacy climbing loop]; Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, Todmorden.

6. October 8th - 100km. [East Dartmoor lumpiness. Changes to July 1st route] Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh. [Easy ride back] Starcross, Exeter, Crediton.

8. October 16th - 100 km. Todmorden, Padiham Greenway, Read, Whalley, Chipping, Cow Ark, Waddington, Whalley, Read, Greenway, Tod.


----------



## steverob (20 Nov 2021)

*Target distance: *62.14 miles (or 100km) - *COMPLETED*
*New stretch goal:* 65 miles
*Today's ride:* 66.26 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/6283722699 - A very autumnal ride through the Chilterns, round Amersham and back, including some old climbs that I haven't done in a while.
-------------------------------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 76.39 miles - 15th August - Twice postponed ride to Towcester finally done
2. 73.43 miles - 17th July - Long and very hot tour around south Northants and MK
3. 73.17 miles - 18th September - To, through, round and back from Oxford
4. 70.63 miles - 24th October - Watlington and Wallingford and over the Thames
5. 67.94 miles - 9th May - VeloViewer tile hunting around Luton on variable surfaces
6. 66.52 miles - 31st May - Sunny ride through Newport Pagnell, Cranfield and Woburn
*7. 66.26 miles - 20th November - Autumnal ride through the Chilterns to Amersham*
8. 65.98 miles - 9th October - First half hilly, second half flat to achieve the target
9. 65.80 miles - 22nd August - Etape Loch Ness 2021 sportive
10. 65.77 miles - 27th March - Detour affected route SW down towards the Thames
11. 65.61 miles - 7th June - Mildly lumpy ride to Wycombe and Marlow
12. 65.20 miles - 5th February - Got absolutely drenched riding back from Oxfordshire
13. 63.12 miles - 18th April - East as far as St. Albans and Harpenden, lots of traffic
-------------------------------------------------
14. 62.31 miles - 28th February - Ride around Bicester followed by chaperone duties
15. 62.18 miles - 26th June - Extended ride by getting lost in Milton Keynes


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Nov 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km). Actual achieved: 65.06 miles (104.68km)

13 Rides Completed.

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.

*15-September-2021:* Clockwise around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Wollaston, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Ebreywood, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 68.15 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*20-September-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury. Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  70.4 miles at 14.3 mph average.

*24-September-2021: *To Ludlow and back. Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Gretton, Wall under Heywood, Harton, Westhope, Seifton Batch, Culmington, Bromfield, Priors Halton, Ludlow, Lower Hayton, Peaton, Broncroft, Broadstone, Wilderhope, Longville in the Dale, Maypole Bank, Kenley, Broomcroft, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop, Condover and home. Ride Report. 66.77 miles at 12.8 mph average.

*6-October-2021: * Clockwise around Shrewsbury (just for a change ): Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.06 miles, 13.4 mph average.

*16-October-2021:* Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Kenley Common, Harley (almost), Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Poynton Green, Ebreywood, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Bicton, Calcott, Bicton Heath, Mousecroft, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.57 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*4-November-2021:* And another clockwise loop around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.5 miles at 12.2 mph average

*8-November-2021:* Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Berriewood, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Rodington Heath, Somerwood, Ebury Hill, Astley, Hadnall, Sansaw Heath, Clive, Myddle, Fenemere, Walford Heath, Yeaton, Montford Bridge, Shelton, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.11 miles at 12.1 mph average.

*23-November-2021.* A clockwise loop round Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 75.24 miles at 12.5 mph average.


----------



## aferris2 (12 Dec 2021)

Target distance 60 km.
Rides so far: 13. Challenge complete!

7. 03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m
6. 30 May 82.01 km Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, Stock. 368m.
3. 30 Mar 81.94 km Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 418 m
5. 11 May 81.19 km Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 224m.
8. 18 Jul 81.18 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock, Billericay. 494 m.
9. 15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m.
11. 13 Oct 65.99 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 436m
10. 09 Sep 65.98 km Strava  South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 422m.
1. 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m.
12. 09 Nov 62.47 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Bicknacre, Writtle, Chelmsford, West Hanningfield. 369m.
*13. 12 Dec 61.25 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Bicknacre, Writtle, Chelmsford, West Hanningfield, Ramsden Heath. 403m.*
4. 20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m.
2. 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2021)

*Target distance 62.15 miles (100km). Actual achieved: 65.21 miles (104.92km)

Completed +1

14-June-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton. Hordley, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.21 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*30-June-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury and briefly into Powys: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Poynton Grange, Roden, Rodington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 69.63 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*23-August-2021:* Clockwise loop to the west and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Stapleton, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton and home. Ride Report. 67.63 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*27-August-2021: * Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Bings Heath, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.51 miles at 13.6 mph average.

*30-August-2021: * Clockwise loop to the north, east and south of Shrewsbury: Meole Brace, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Kinton, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Walcot, Wroxeter, Eyton On Severn, Cressage, Kenley Common, Church Preen School, Cardington, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 68.19 miles at 13.5 mph average.

*15-September-2021:* Clockwise around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Wollaston, Bulthy, Criggion, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Nesscliffe, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Ebreywood, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 68.15 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*20-September-2021:* Clockwise loop around Shrewsbury. Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  70.4 miles at 14.3 mph average.

*24-September-2021: *To Ludlow and back. Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Gretton, Wall under Heywood, Harton, Westhope, Seifton Batch, Culmington, Bromfield, Priors Halton, Ludlow, Lower Hayton, Peaton, Broncroft, Broadstone, Wilderhope, Longville in the Dale, Maypole Bank, Kenley, Broomcroft, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop, Condover and home. Ride Report. 66.77 miles at 12.8 mph average.

*6-October-2021: * Clockwise around Shrewsbury (just for a change ): Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.06 miles, 13.4 mph average.

*16-October-2021:* Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Kenley Common, Harley (almost), Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Rodington Heath, Poynton Green, Ebreywood, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Little Ness, Bicton, Calcott, Bicton Heath, Mousecroft, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 65.57 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*4-November-2021:* And another clockwise loop around Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Asterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 65.5 miles at 12.2 mph average

*8-November-2021:* Anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Berriewood, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Rodington Heath, Somerwood, Ebury Hill, Astley, Hadnall, Sansaw Heath, Clive, Myddle, Fenemere, Walford Heath, Yeaton, Montford Bridge, Shelton, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 67.11 miles at 12.1 mph average.

*23-November-2021.* A clockwise loop round Shrewsbury: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, West Felton, Rednal, Tetchill, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Lowe, Wem, Shawbury, Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 75.24 miles at 12.5 mph average.

*21-December-2021.* An anti-clockwise loop to the south, east and north of Shrewsbury. Lyth Hill, Condover, Wheathall, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Cressage, Uppington, Walcot, Rodington Heath, High Ercall, Cold Hatton, Little Bolas, Stoke on Tern, Market Drayton, Longford, Longslow, Ightfield, Prees, Whixall, Northwood, Lyneal, Lee, Lower Hordley, Weston Lullingfields, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Bicton Heath, Mousecroft, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 102.16 miles at 11.4 mph average


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Dec 2021)

Would I be right in thinking this will run next year too?
If I can figure the rules out....


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Would I be right in thinking this will run next year too?
> If I can figure the rules out....


Nip over to *THE CHAT THREAD* to continue...


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2022)

Dear Mod - could you please unpin this thread now and pin the *2022 thread* instead? TIA!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Dear Mod - could you please unpin this thread now and pin the *2022 thread* instead? TIA!


Dear Colin - Your wish is my command


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2022)

Thank you very much for your prompt and efficient response!


----------

